# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] LCD οθόνες

## PATENTAS10

Όλες οι οθόνες είναι δοκιμασμένες, αγρατζούνιστες (εκτός από μία όπως αναγράφεται στο σχόλιο της) και ό φωτισμός λειτουργεί άψογα.
 Όλες μαζί 100Ε.

B150XG02


  LTN154X1-L02        ΜΕ 1 ΓΡΑΜΜΗ


  LP154W01 (A3)(K3)    INVERTER


  LP154W01 (A3)(K3)


  LQ154K1LA1C


  LQ154K1LA1C        ME ΚΑΛΥΜΑ ΑΠΟ TOSHIBA ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΚΕΡΑΙΕΣ WIFI ΜΕΝΤΕΣΕΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ INVERTER ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟΤΑΙΝΙΑ LVDS


  QD16TL08        ME ΚΑΛΥΜΑ ΑΠΟ SONY VAIO ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ CAMERA KAI ΚΕΡΑΙΕΣ WIFI (2 ΛΑΜΠΕΣ) ΚΑΙ ΜΕΝΤΕΣΕΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ INVERTER  ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟΤΑΙΝΙΑ LVDS


  LP154W01 (TL)(A2)    ME ΚΑΛΥΜΑ ΑΠΟ TOSHIBA ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΚΕΡΑΙΕΣ WIFI ΜΕΝΤΕΣΕΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ INVERTER  ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟΤΑΙΝΙΑ LVDS


  LP154WX (TL)(C1)     ΜΕ ΜΕΝΤΕΣΕΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ INVERTER ΑΠΟ FUJITSU SIEMENS  ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟΤΑΙΝΙΑ LVDS


  CLAA154WA05AN        ME ΚΑΛΥΜΑ ΑΠΟ FUJITSU SIEMENS ΜΕ CAMERAΜΕ ΜΕΝΤΕΣΕΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ INVERTER KAI ΚΕΡΑΙΕΣ WIFI  ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟΤΑΙΝΙΑ LVDS


  CLAA154WA05AN        ME ΚΑΛΥΜΑ ΑΠΟ FUJITSU SIEMENS ΜΕ CAMERA ΜΕ ΜΕΝΤΕΣΕΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ INVERTER KAI ΚΕΡΑΙΕΣ WIFI  ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟΤΑΙΝΙΑ LVDS


  B141PW01        ΣΕ ΚΑΛΥΜΑ ΑΠΟ HP ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΜΕΝΤΕΣΕΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ INVERTER KAI ΚΕΡΑΙΕΣ WIFI  ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟΤΑΙΝΙΑ LVDS (COMPAQ6110p) 


  B150XG01        ME ΚΑΛΥΜΑ ΑΠΟ ACER ΜΕ ΜΕΝΤΕΣΕΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ INVERTER KAI ΚΕΡΑΙΕΣ WIFI  ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟΤΑΙΝΙΑ LVDS

  LP154WX4 (TL)(D2)    ME ΚΑΛΥΜΑ ΑΠΟ TOSHIBA ΜΕ ΜΕΝΤΕΣΕΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ INVERTER KAI ΚΕΡΑΙΕΣ WIFI  ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟΤΑΙΝΙΑ LVDS


  LP154WX4 (TL)(D2)    ME ΚΑΛΥΜΑ ΑΠΟ TOSHIBA ΜΕ ΜΕΝΤΕΣΕΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ INVERTER KAI ΚΕΡΑΙΕΣ WIFI  ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟΤΑΙΝΙΑ LVDS


  N15412 -L02 Rev.C1    ME ΚΑΛΥΜΑ ΑΠΟ TURBO X ΜΕ CAMERA ΜΕ ΜΕΝΤΕΣΕΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ INVERTER KAI ΚΕΡΑΙΕΣ WIFI  ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟΤΑΙΝΙΑ LVDS


  LTN141W1-L02        ΣΕ ΚΑΛΥΜΑ ΑΠΟ DELL ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΜΕΝΤΕΣΕΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ INVERTER  ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟΤΑΙΝΙΑ LVDS


  LTN141XB-L04        ΣΕ ΚΑΛΥΜΑ ΑΠΟ DELL ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΜΕΝΤΕΣΕΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ INVERTER  ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟΤΑΙΝΙΑ LVDS


  LP154WX4 (TL)(C3)    ME ΚΑΛΥΜΑ ΑΠΟ PACKARD BELL ΜΕ ΜΕΝΤΕΣΕΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ INVERTER KAI ΚΕΡΑΙΕΣ WIFI  ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟΤΑΙΝΙΑ LVDS


  LTN154X3-L01        ΣΕ ΚΑΛΥΜΑ ΑΠΟ HP ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ CAMERA ΜΕ ΜΕΝΤΕΣΕΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ INVERTER KAI ΚΕΡΑΙΕΣ WIFI  ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟΤΑΙΝΙΑ LVDS (hp DV6000)

  B154EW01        ΣΕ ΚΑΛΥΜΑ ΑΠΟ HP ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΜΕΝΤΕΣΕΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ INVERTER ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟΤΑΙΝΙΑ LVDS (hp DV4000)


  LTN154XA-L01        ΣΕ ΚΑΛΥΜΑ ΑΠΟ ACER ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΜΕΝΤΕΣΕΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ INVERTER KAI ΚΕΡΑΙΕΣ WIFI  ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟΤΑΙΝΙΑ LVDS (ACER 3690)


  LP154W01 (TL)(A2)    ΣΕ ΚΑΛΥΜΑ ΑΠΟ ACER ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΜΕΝΤΕΣΕΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ INVERTER KAI ΚΕΡΑΙΕΣ WIFI  ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟΤΑΙΝΙΑ LVDS (ACER 1650Z)


  B170PW03        ΣΕ ΚΑΛΥΜΑ ΑΠΟ HP ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΜΕΝΤΕΣΕΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ INVERTER KAI ΚΕΡΑΙΕΣ WIFI  ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟΤΑΙΝΙΑ LVDS (hp DV5000)


  LP171WP4 (TL)(04)    ΣΕ ΚΑΛΥΜΑ ΑΠΟ SONY ΜΕ CAMERA ΜΕ ΜΕΝΤΕΣΕΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ INVERTER KAI ΚΕΡΑΙΕΣ WIFI ΚΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΦΩΝΑ


  LP171WP4 (TL)(P2)    ΣΕ ΚΑΛΥΜΑ ΑΠΟ HP ΜΕ CAMERA ΜΕ ΜΕΝΤΕΣΕΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ INVERTER KAI ΚΕΡΑΙΕΣ WIFI ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟΤΑΙΝΙΑ LVDS (6830s)


  LP171WP4 (TL)(N1)    ΣΕ ΚΑΛΥΜΑ ΑΠΟ TOSHIBA ΜΕ CAMERA ΜΕ ΜΕΝΤΕΣΕΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ INVERTER KAI ΚΕΡΑΙΕΣ WIFI  ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟΤΑΙΝΙΑ LVDS

----------

